# Wellness Recovery Action Plan (WRAP)



## EgoLost (Feb 5, 2006)

Does anyone use this for coping with their Anxiety, depression, etc?

http://psychcentral.com/library/id255.html

I just ran accross this last night. My girlfriend and I are going to give this a shot. If nothing we believe it will help us share our feelings more and better understand eachother, and ourselves. Really it does seem like a responsible than to do, and have when things get rough. Anything that can help is positive!


----------



## adordan (Oct 15, 2005)

thanks for the link 

plans like these can be handy at times, even if they do seem commonsense.


----------



## Mystic Pencil (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi=) *hugs*
No I've never seen it before you left this cool link to it. Thanks.
Sounds sensible.=)

Luv N Hugs
Mystic
:banana


----------

